# Mitzu bocina amplificada, no suena bien con volumen alto....



## alexvillarreal (Feb 26, 2013)

me llego al banco de trab. una bocina que tiene integrado un amplificador, marca Mitzu, trae abierta la bobina del twiter, y la bocina de 15" suena pero si le subo el volumen, suena mal y se calienta demaciado el par de transistores que forman la amplificacion, ya lubrique los potenciometros de volumen, ganacia y tonos, graves y agudos y sigue sonando mal, empece a medir los voltages y tiene dos reguladores, uno 7912 y 7812, entiendo que uno es negativo y el otro positivo, el 7812 entrega 12 volts positivos, pero el 7912 entrega 6 volts, ya segui la pista y desconecte dos integrados que alimenta ese regulador y no cosigo ver que entregue los 12 volts negativos que creo debe de entregar, recibo ideas para continuar, gracias.


----------



## alexvillarreal (Feb 27, 2013)

perdon amigos del foro, busque informacion en datasheet4u a cerca del regulador mencionado, y resulta que los pines del 7912, se conectan diferente del 7812, por ello estaba midiendo mal yo el voltaje de salida, el voltaje esta bien, creo que reemplazare los integrados de la preamplificacion para ver si en ellos esta el daño del aparato, gracias.


----------



## el arcangel (Mar 1, 2013)

fijate en el datashet  los voltajes del Ci de salida, revisa las resistencias y condensadores (los de fuente tambien ) si perdieron capacidad vas a tener rizado y eso se escucha.
A la salida del pre conectalo a otro amplificador asi te sacas la duda si es este anda bien o mal.
Si tenes el diagrama subilo asi podremos ayudarte mejor.



Medi los transistores de salidas si no tenes fuga  y las resistencias de polarizacion, si el parlante raspa va a sonar mal y va a calentar los transistores,


----------



## alexvillarreal (Mar 5, 2013)

ya me tiene loco este amplificador, los filtros de fuente estan bien cambie todos los integrados 4558c por otros con el mismo numero y no concigo mejorar el audio, mando unas fotos a ver si me pueden ayudar, gracias.


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 6, 2013)

Prueba a ver con otro altavoz, no vaya a ser que tenga alguna espira en cortocircuito y por eso no funciona bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2013)

O también prueba el mismo altavoz con otro amplificador


----------



## alexvillarreal (Mar 12, 2013)

tienen razon, la bocina no suena bien, ya prove con otro ampli, vere de reemplazarla ò enconarla nuevamente, por el momento, muchas gracias


----------

